# Unterschied unerwartetem Anlauf und Wiederanlaufsperre



## nikraym (29 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen der "Verhinderung eines unerwarteten Anlaufs" und der "Wiederanlaufsperre".

Wenn in einem Sicherheitsschaltgerät, z.B. für Not-Halt, im Startkreis ein Reset- bzw. Starttaster integriert ist, handelt es sich dann um eine Wiederanlaufsperre und muss diese als Sicherheitsfunktion nach 13849 beurteilt werden?

Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## istat_gb (29 Oktober 2009)

Hmm, schwer zu sagen...

ich hab mal was aus der Norm 61496 in den Anhang gestellt..... Vielleicht hilft das ja schonmal etwas....

André


----------



## Strabon (30 Oktober 2009)

nikraym schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen der "Verhinderung eines unerwarteten Anlaufs" und der "Wiederanlaufsperre".



sind auf jeden fall sehr ähnlich ;-) wiederanlaufsperre kenne ich als begriff von BWS-en (61496) und soll bei möglichen hintertreten der bws den anlauf verhindern. die ausgänge bleiben bis zum WA-Signal aus, auch bei energiewegfall. Würde ich nach iso13849-1 bei
 5.2.3 Start-/Wiederaufnahmefunktion einordnen.

Die SF "Verhinderung des unerwarteten Anlaufs" betrachtet meines Wissens nur den energiewegfall. bin mir aber da nicht sicher. Es Wird in der iso in tab.8 als anforderungen  auf die ISO 12100-2:2003 Kap.4.11.4 verwiesen. Habe aber die norm nicht hier..




nikraym schrieb:


> Wenn in einem Sicherheitsschaltgerät, z.B. für Not-Halt, im Startkreis ein Reset- bzw. Starttaster integriert ist, handelt es sich dann um eine Wiederanlaufsperre und muss diese als Sicherheitsfunktion nach 13849 beurteilt werden?
> Besten Dank im Voraus.



ob der taster eine Sicherheitsfunktion ausführen muss, bestimmt die anwendung bzw. die risikoanalyse und muss dann dementsprechend beurteilt werden. 
Ob der Reset bzw. Startkreis sicherheitsgerichtet eingesetzt werden darf, sollte im Handbuch stehen. Dabei auch mit kat , pl usw. für die beurteilung. 
Die bezeichnung "reset" gibt dazu keine auskunft. Im zweifelsfall das vom hersteller bestätigen lassen. ein blick in die BA bei den Beschaltungen hilft auch oft. Wenn man durch kurzschließen der Starttaste im automatikstart ist, wird der reset höchstwahrscheinlich nicht sicherheitsgerichtet sein.. 

Gruß


----------



## Safety (30 Oktober 2009)

*13849-1*

Also, dass nennt sich Manuelle Rückstellung 

13849-1  3.1.9 schreibt dazu
Manuelle Rückstellung
Interne Funktion des SRP/CS zum manuellen Wiederholen einer oder mehrerer SiFu vor dem Neustart einer Maschine verwendet

Siehe auch 13849-1 Tabelle 8 
Da wird die Manuelle Rückstellfunktion bei den SiFu aufgeführt. 

13849-1 Punkt 5.2.2 wird dann auch sehr genau beschrieben was gemacht werden muss.


----------



## nikraym (1 November 2009)

Danke für die Antworten,

muss mir die Norm morgen auf Arbeit nochmal anschauen.

Aber wie soll der Taster im Startkreis als SF mit PL bewertet werden? Der Startkreis der Sicherheitsschaltgeräte ist -soweit mir bekannt- immer einkanalig. Wobei aber der Flankenwechsel ausgewertet wird und der Eingangskreis i.O. sein muss. Ein Querschluss stellt damit kein Thema dar.
Bin mir momentan noch ein wenig unsicher...

Beste Grüße


----------



## The Blue (2 November 2009)

Wiederanlaufsperre:
Wenn zB an einer Anlage die Druckluft am Handventil geschlossen wird,
registriert dies der Druckluftschalter und schaltet das E-Ventil ab.
Öffnet man dan das Handventil wieder bleibt das E-Ventil geschlossen.
Erst nach dem der Fehler "Druckluft fehlt" quittiert wurde,
lässt sich das E-Ventil wieder einschalten

Unbeabsichtigtes oder unerwartetes Anfaufen ist zB gegeben,
wenn ein Starttaster als öffner angeschlossen wird,
und ein Wackler/Bruch die Anlage startet


Manchmal ist aber ein unerwartetes Anlaufen gefordert.
ein Beispiel

Bei einem Kunden ist eine Absaugung installiert.
Wenn im Handbetrieb die Absaugung nicht eingeschaltet wird
und ein Bediener den Mischkopf an einem Roboter spühlt,
schaltet sich die Absaugung von selbst ein.


Auch ein Wiederanlauf kann erforderlich sein.

Fällt zB der Strom bei einem Heizregister mit Gebläse kurzzeitig aus,
bleibt das Register aus, das Gebläse schaltet sich jedoch von selbst wieder ein, wenn die Temperatur im Register zu hoch ist.
(Hierbei könnte man auch von einem unerwartetem Anlauf sprechen)


----------

